# OSX 10.9 Downgrade zu 10.6 aber ohne Backup..



## NexxLoL (10. Mai 2014)

Hi, 
Ich bin gerade m Verzweifeln. Ich habe mir vor ein paar Monaten für die Schule ein gebrauchtes Macbook gekauft(weißes Macbook, Mitte 2009). Dieses habe ich schon einmal besessen, als es noch recht aktuell war, hat aber leider den Geist aufgegeben. 
Ich habe es damals mit Snow Leopard benutzt, das neue habe ich mit Mavericks erhalten. 
Da die Leistung des 2009er Macbooks unter Mavericks allerdings wesentlich schlechter ist und mir der fehlende Support für Power PC Apps ein Dorn im Auge war, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, ein Downgrade auf Snow Leopard durchzuführen. 
Leichter gesagt als getan.
Ich habe manuell alle wichtigen Daten gesichert, das Macbook im Recovery Programm gebootet und beide Partitionen( OSX und Bootcamp) formatiert, was soweit auch ging. 
Wenn ich diese nun allerdings für eine große Partition löschen möchte, funktioniert das nicht und ich bekomme die Meldung, dass die Partition nicht deaktiviert werden konnte. 
Das hat sich für mich auch noch logisch angehört, schließlich kann ich ja schlecht das 10.9 Recovery Programm löschen, wenn ich es gerade ausführe. 
Ich starte das Book also neu, boote diesmal von der Snow Leopard CD um dort das Festplsttendienstprogramm auszuführen und bekomme direkt sobald ich eine Sprache auswähle die Meldung, dass ich Snow Leopard auf diesem Mac nicht installieren kann. 
Bis zu diesem Punkt komme ich ebenfalls noch mit. 
Ich dachte mir also, dass es nun am sinnvollsten wäre, Mavericks aus dem Recoveryprogramm heraus erneut zu installieren, um dann unter Mavericks einen Recovery Stick zu erstellen, auf diesem das Dienstprogramm auszuführen und die Festplatte von diesem Stick aus zu formatieren. 
Da lag ich aber auch falsch, denn sobald ich die Mavericks Installation starte, werde ich um eine Apple ID gebeten, über die Mavericks erworben wurde. 
Da mein letzter Mac unter Snow Leopard lief, mein jetziges Mavericks Update vom Vorbesitzer durchgeführt wurde, trifft das auf meine Id leider nicht zu. 
Ich habe also weder die Möglichkeit, Snow Leopard, noch Mavericks zu installieren und befinde mich in einer Zwickmühle, ein Backup vom Betriebssystem, welches mir gerade als einzige Alternative einfallen würde, ist leider auch nicht vorhanden...
Hat irgendjemand eine Ahnung, wie ich aus meiner jetzigen Situation heraus Snow Leopard installieren könnte, wenigstens einen Ansatz? 
Ich wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar, weil ich mit meinem eingerosteten Mac-Latein wirklich am Ende bin..


----------



## Avenom (13. Mai 2014)

Mit jeder Apple ID kann Mavericks installiert werden, falls keine hast, erstell einfach eine und gibt diese ein, da Mavericks kostenlos ist.


----------



## NexxLoL (15. Mai 2014)

Nein, leider nicht. 
Mavericks kann im Mac AppStore über jede AppleID kostenlos erworben werden, aber sofern Mavericks noch nicht erworben wurde und sogesehen noch nicht auf meiner Apple ID registriert ist, kann ich auch keine Online Installallation aus dem Recovery durchführen. 
Mittlerweile habe ich andere Ansätze gefunden, ich habe mir einen 8GB USB Stick und ein Mavericks DMG Image besorgt. Ich habe ein wenig recherchiert und herausgefunden, dass ich unter Windows mit dem Programm Transmac einen bootfähigen Mavericks-Stick erstellen kann, habe das dann auch einige Male versucht. 
Leider scheitert es daran, dass Transmac diesen USB Stick unter APM und nicht wie benötigt unter GUID formatiert. 
Hat jemand eine Idee, wie das funktionieren könnte?


----------



## NexxLoL (29. Mai 2014)

So, ich wollte einfach nochmal Rückmeldung geben und mitteilen, dass sich mein Problem gelöst hat. 
Beziehungsweise gar nicht existent war und das Downgrade an meiner eigenen Dummheit gescheitert ist. 

Ich habe es nicht hinbekommen aus Windows raus einen bootähigen Mavericks Stick zu erstellen, warum auch immer. Diesen habe ich mir dann von meinem werten Herrn Lehrer unter OS X erstellen lassen und dieser hat auch funktioniert. 
Ich habe mit ihm die Festplatte platt gemacht, wollte Snow Leopard von der DVD installieren und es ging wieder nicht. 
Nach einigen Versuchen und Wutanfällen ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich die ganze Zeit die Snow Leopard DVD von einem alten Mac Mini benutzt habe, welche wohl auch nur mit diesem funktioniert. 
Daraufhin habe ich bei Apple für 18€ eine neue Snow Leopard DVD erstanden, diese eingelegt und alles lief ohne Probleme.


----------

